
S/PDIF Digital Audio on a Microcontroller - wglb
http://scanlime.org/2011/04/spdif-digital-audio-on-a-microcontroller/
======
tibbon
Is the Arduino fast enough to do similar?

~~~
woodson
The article suggests that it is probably not:

"It may also be possible to implement S/PDIF on a sufficiently fast single-
core microcontroller. Unfortunately, an 8-bit µC like the AVR used in the
popular Arduino board probably wouldn’t be fast enough."

Perhaps because even if it is fast enough for S/PDIF encoding, you'd want to
do other things with it, e.g. synthesizing.

